# Dynamic DNS integrated into TIVO?



## RemoteWishes (Oct 17, 2006)

I just learned that I could access my TIVO and download shows remotely using the web browser built in, great!  

Suggestion: Why not integrate a DDNS (Dynamic DNS) service(s) such as TZO into the TIVO directly so I don't have to leave my PC on with the TZO software, and I don't have to buy a router like Linksys or Netgear that has the TZO DDNS in it? I think it would be nice to have the DDNS integrated directly into my TIVO DVR. I use TZO at my office for our CCTV camera DVR and it's simple and easier than fiddling with searching for our IP address of the cable modem in order to remote view the CCTV footage. I think adding TZO and some of the free DDNS would be great

Hope you take this into consideration, I reallly like this remote access feature, keep up the great work!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Fat chance, right now. TiVo's policy is no out of home transfers, so they would definately not do anything to help that.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

RemoteWishes said:


> I just learned that I could access my TIVO and download shows remotely using the web browser built in, great!
> 
> Suggestion: Why not integrate a DDNS (Dynamic DNS) service(s) such as TZO into the TIVO directly so I don't have to leave my PC on with the TZO software, and I don't have to buy a router like Linksys or Netgear that has the TZO DDNS in it? I think it would be nice to have the DDNS integrated directly into my TIVO DVR. I use TZO at my office for our CCTV camera DVR and it's simple and easier than fiddling with searching for our IP address of the cable modem in order to remote view the CCTV footage. I think adding TZO and some of the free DDNS would be great
> 
> Hope you take this into consideration, I reallly like this remote access feature, keep up the great work!


How is it that you are accessing your Tivo Remotely ? Just forwarding the correct port to the Ip Via your router?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Fat chance, right now. TiVo's policy is no out of home transfers, so they would definately not do anything to help that.


who said anything about moving recorded content- what about photo's?

Totally agreed this is a MUST have for photos.

It would make sharing photo's much easier. Instead of needing to buy a static IP and hten email people "this crazy 12 digit number with dots" you could get some kind of DDNS server and tell them to aim the tivo at "mikespictures.ddns.org" or whatever.

I'd probably even pay tivo a one time registration fee if they wanted to hook me us with a name like mikespictures.tivopictures.com

for a box so set on being idiot proof- having to punch in ip addresses to share photo's is goofy.

what about tivo to come back. I'd love to be able to share my home video's the same way.

Tivo could quickly become youtube for the tv if they had some way to aim people to my picture/video server via name instead of IP. Create an HME app to browse people's public stuff and bamm they have the youtube killer!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

actually just thinking baout it DDNS isn't neceassary- just set up an IP registry (maybe with a ppinger that calls into the regustry to update DHCP changes) and an HME app to browse.

People cab find what they want and if I want to make it privite set up away to enter a pin or password to keep out the public.

Really- tivo is dropping the ball with sharing content that I create.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> Totally agreed this is a MUST have for photos.


That's a different issue. The OP is about the TiVo being a server, and wanting DDNS to make it easy to access the TiVo.

For photos the TiVo is the client, and doesn't need DDNS at all.

What you're asking for is the ability to enter an HME server by name instead of IP - which I filed an RFE for pretty much the day HMO was released.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

RemoteWishes said:


> I just learned that I could access my TIVO and download shows remotely using the web browser built in, great!


1. This is not officially supported, or even acknowledged. It is just something the engineers did while they were working on the HTTP server for the XML that TiVo Desktop uses.

2. The official policy is that you cannot transfer shows to a machine that isn't on the same LAN as the TiVo. Yes, this web interface is a way around that, but if it gets too much attention TiVo may just turn it off completely.

3. TiVos are NOT meant to be exposed to the Internet at large. Doing so risks having your TiVo DDoS'd and taken down. You should never connect a TiVo to the net unless it is behind some kind of router and firewall.

In light of all of these, TiVo is not going to put DDNS on the TiVo since that would be a tacit admission of the functionality as well as encouraging people to expose their TiVos as servers to the net.

Routers with DDNS in them are dirt cheap these days. If you really want it, just pick one up, and it'll NAT for all of your devices instead of the TiVo going it alone.


----------

